# Catfish Tournament; 24 April: Ringer Ramp; West Point Lake



## brother hilljack (Apr 12, 2010)

CATFISH TOURNAMENT!!
We will be accepting club memberships at this tournament. 
A FUN FILLED DAY OF CATFISHING, BROTHERHOOD, AND COMPETITION PROVIDING YOU WITH THE OPPORTUNITY TO SHOWCASE YOUR SKILLS AS A CATFISHERMAN! 
WHO’S INVITED: EVERYONE!
WHAT: CATFISH TOURNAMENT
WHEN:  24 APRIL 2010: 8AM-4PM. Registration will begin at 7AM at the boat ramp.
WHERE: RINGER BOAT RAMP: CHATTAHOOCHEE RIVER; WEST POINT LAKE, GA.  
Address: Hwy. 27, LaGrange, GA 30240 - US 27 north from LaGrange.
ENTRY FEE: $50.00 PER TEAM
For questions and complete rules, please visit my website www.hilljackcatfishing.com , email me at shane.hilljack.smith@googlemail.com or phone at 706-341-5090.
To ensure the progression of our sport, all fish weighed in WILL become property of the event directors and WILL be released at the launch site. 
Entry fees must be paid at registration. ONLY CASH WILL BE ACCEPTED (exact change).
All participants are responsible for ensuring that they are in accordance with all rules/regulations imposed by the state in which they are lisenced. If the event ramp requires a launch fee, then it is the responsibility of the participant to pay those fees.
HillJack Catfishing is dedicated to the promotion and progression of the sport of Catfishing. We take pride in our efforts to promote conservation of this valuable resource.


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 12, 2010)

It is not too late to get in on the points race folks!!! The points championship pot is up to $435 and counting. It should be close to 4 digits by the end of the year


----------



## country31780 (Apr 12, 2010)

i hope team rod benders can make it but we will have to see how much money we can win the 17th with our tour..  so we can pay for 
the trip


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 12, 2010)

THIS JUST IN!!!! 
Paul Parsons (slime of the south)  has sponsored our Ringer Tournament on April 24th!! He is offering a 4 hours night trip for flatheads after June 1st (winner will be responsible for details). The trip would last from approx. 9:30 pm to 1:30 am!!!

Please take the time to thank Paul for this generous donation!!

www.fishwestpoint.com


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 15, 2010)

A day of fishing and a chance to win a guided trip...............Can't beat that


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 18, 2010)

bacl tp business! Less than a week until the HillJacks hit West Point lake for the very first event!


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 20, 2010)

well over $250 worth of door prizes to be given away at this event!! No better time to fish with the HillJacks


----------



## j_seph (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump for a good setup, Brother Hilljack runs a good tournament folks and everyone Hilljacks are good folks. If you've never participated in a catfish tournament then this would be a great organization to start out with.
Wish I could make it this weekend Shane but you know how it is, "If mama ain't happy, nobodys happy" We will c ya again and possibly again.


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 23, 2010)

Tommorrow is the day!! Look forward to seeing everyone


----------



## j_seph (Apr 24, 2010)

Hopefully the Holljacks didn't get rained out


----------



## btt202 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm now water logged


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 27, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the winners!


----------



## btt202 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sure are some pretty Flathead lol


----------



## brother hilljack (May 3, 2010)

Full results are available on the HillJack Catfishing website

www.hilljackcatfishing.com


----------

